# All dialects: فدوة ، فداك



## londonmasri

hala!

I have heard people say this when they want you to do something for them but I suspect it may have more than one meaning;

_fidwa_ and also _fidwa_ ru7 lak (?) (They shout it out loud at the top of their voices))


----------



## ayed

Don't know any English equivalence yet but you may spot it on the following dialouge:
(A)I beg your pardon.I broke your pen.
(B)*Fidwah*"it means "I wish my pen be broken than you be dead or broken.


----------



## Josh_

So this must be similar to the expression فداك (_fadaak_), which is an expression said in consolation to one who has lost or broken something.  Literally, it translates as "it ransomed you" or "it redeemed you," and means something like, it ransomed/sacrificed itself by taking on some danger (which might have been meant for you) so that you could remain unharmed.

As far as an English word or phrase that expresses something similar the only thing I can think of offhand is "better it than you."

Edited to add: As far as how it is used with the noun روح (_rooH_) I am only aware of a phrase such as يفديك بروحه _(yifdiik bi-rooHu_), he would ransom/sacrifice himself for you (i.e. he would lay down his life for you).  I seem to vaguely recall seeing news coverage a rally in which the crowd, in solidarity with the Palestinian people, was chanting بنفديك بروحنا _(binifdiiki b-roHna_).


----------



## ayed

great explanation, Josh!
We usually use this word"fdaak!".


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraq they use fidwa very often in the same way fidaa' would be used ex. آسف، كسرت المزهرية - ولا يهمك، فدوة إلك = MSA: لا تهتم، ذهبت فداء لك. and another example, I often say to my 12 month niece أروح فدوة لهل الضحكة = MSA: أقدم نفسي فداء لهذه الضحكة.

The second example has evolved that the word fidwa sometimes is used as a polite way to ask for something: ex. فدوة عيني افتح الشباك, or لتصيح بصوت عالي فدوة أروحلك. It's an extera polite way, slightly unformal although some old fashioned people may use it formally. The word fidwa itself loosely means something like "the one I would sacrafice myself for".


----------



## Ghabi

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
فداك "Your ransom!" Is that something that you say when you break something?


----------



## WadiH

تفداك/يفداك
فدوة
Possibly فداك (first time I've seen it, but it might be some variant that I didn't know about)

These are all words you say when _someone else_ breaks something.  I don't understand it as "ransom" in the sense of ransom for a prisoner, but I guess "ransom" is close enough.

There's also فديتك/فديتتش, which is an expression of affection in the Gulf region.


----------



## cherine

It's "fadaak" in Egypt (said to masculine. To fem., we say fadaaki, to plural: fadaako).
By coincidence, I've spoken about this here.
It can be said in a slightly different context, like the one explained here (the second paragraph).

I don't think "ransom" is a very accurate translation, because it's mainly -if not only- used in kidnapping-related contexts. No?


----------



## be.010

Hi
In Syria we say it _fidaak_... The way I understand it, it may mean ransom... (meaning it's been borken instead of you for you to stay safe)


----------



## Outlandish

Sure be. 010,
A good translation is, _instead of you_


----------



## WadiH

You guys seem to use it in a slightly different sense from what I'm used to.  Cherine's explanation in the other thread seems like it has to do with luck and superstition.  I'm sure this sense exists in my country as well, but we usually use this expression in the sense of "don't worry about it, you can break whatever you want, I'll gladly sacrifice that object for you."  For example, a kid crashes his parents' car and they say تفداك ألف سيارة يا ولدي.


----------



## cherine

be.010 said:


> Hi
> In Syria we say it _fidaak_... The way I understand it, it may mean ransom... (meaning it's been borken instead of you for you to stay safe)


f*i*daak is another pronunciation used in Egypt. As for the meaning, I think we all agree on it, just not sure about the translation. 


Wadi Hanifa said:


> we usually use this expression in the sense of "don't worry about it, you can break whatever you want, I'll gladly sacrifice that object for you." For example, a kid crashes his parents' car and they say تفداك ألف سيارة يا ولدي.


This is true in Egypt too. When we say فداك to someone, we aim to confort him, to tell him not to worry about the broken or lost thing. To use the same example about the crashed car, a friend -or the mother- can tell the father:
فداه السيارة/العربية، ربنا يديك وتجيب له غيرها 
which means: don't worry or be upset about the car, may you live long/have a lot of money, and buy him another one.
Another expression used in similar context:
كويس/الحمد لله إنها جت في الحديد
Luckily/thanks God that it [the accident] only attained the "iron" (i.e. the car). In other words: it's good the person didn't get hurt, so we should be thankful and not worry about anything else.

The superstition-related explanation, is just one of the existing explanations, not the only one.


----------



## Ghabi

Great answers, guys!

So can I say it's like حصل خير? Or they're used in different contexts?


Wadi Hanifa said:


> ... you can break whatever you want, I'll gladly sacrifice that object for you."  For example, a kid crashes his parents' car and they say تفداك ألف سيارة يا ولدي.


I was like  ... Cars must be very cheap in the Arab world! What should a kid say in such a situation? توبة ?بطّلت? or he simply shrugs his shoulders and walks away as if nothing has happened?


----------



## WadiH

Ghabi said:


> So can I say it's like حصل خير? Or they're used in different contexts?



حصل خير is a grudging, insincere version of تفداك.

تفداك is used to show affection for the person.



> I was like  ... Cars must be very cheap in the Arab world!



Well no one likes to lose a car, but I'm sure many parents would rather lose many cars before losing a child.  Besides, there is liability insurance nowadays. 



> What should a kid say in such a situation? توبة ?بطّلت? or he simply shrugs his shoulders and walks away as if nothing has happened?



I honestly don't know.  One thing I've never been good at is remembering the "standard" answers to these phrases.


----------



## cherine

Ghabi said:


> So can I say it's like حصل خير? Or they're used in different contexts?





Wadi Hanifa said:


> حصل خير is a grudging, insincere version of تفداك


In Egypt, حصل خير is not grudging per se, specially if it's preceded or followed by "wala 'yhemmak/'yhemmek" ولا يهمك (don't worry about it). But of course fadaak is more affectionate.


Ghabi said:


> I was like  ... Cars must be very cheap in the Arab world! What should a kid say in such a situation? توبة ?بطّلت? or he simply shrugs his shoulders and walks away as if nothing has happened?


Actually cars in Egypt are more expensive than in their countries of origin, for reason of exportation fees and taxes. But still, any normal father would rather see his car wrecked than his son/daughter hurt. No? 
As for the reply to fadaak/fedaak, there's no fixed expression. But it's supposed to be about regret, appologizing... آسف، معلش، حقَّك عليَّ، حرَّمْت، آخر مرة ....


----------



## Faylasoof

Well, it has all been very interesting and educational reading the various threads on this topic and how فداك is used these days. 

Texts (religious and non-religious, old and new, including blogs on the net) produced in the Muslim world and elsewhere can have this:

فداك نفسي يا رسول الله

Usually rendered into English as:

May I be sacrificed / ransomed for you O’ Prophet (of God)! 

Some go further: 

فداك والله أبى وأمى ودمى وكل ما أملك يا رسول الله​ By God, may my parents, my blood and all that I own be sacrificed / be your ransom O’ Prophet (of God)! 


… and _we_ use this: فداك روحي*= *May my soul (I) be sacrificed / ransomed for you! 

Here the word _ransom_ harks back to the primary meaning implied in the verb فَدَی (= to redeem / ransom) and as it is seen in this Quranic verse:


إِنَّ هَـٰذَا لَهُوَ ٱلۡبَلَـٰٓؤُاْ ٱلۡمُبِينُ ﻿​ وَفَدَيۡنَـٰهُ بِذِبۡحٍ عَظِيمٍ۬ ﻿​ سُوۡرَةُ الصَّافات١٠٦ -١٠٧

For this was obviously a trial― (37:106) And We ransomed him with a momentous sacrifice: (37:107).
[Yusuf Ali trans.]

A reference to the Biblical story, as related in the Quran, of the act Abraham was preparing for, i.e. sacrifice his son. But then the latter was “ransomed” by God with the appearance of a ram. 

… and just to clarify Cherine,



cherine said:


> ...I don't think "ransom" is a very accurate translation, because it's mainly -if not only- used in kidnapping-related contexts. No?


 As far as the current / popular usage goes, you are quite right! But I think in older literary texts you do find this translation. The alternative is _redeem_. You see that too.


----------



## Ghabi

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Well no one likes to lose a car, but I'm sure many parents would rather lose many cars before losing a child.  Besides, there is liability insurance nowadays.





cherine said:


> Actually cars in Egypt are more expensive than in their countries of origin, for reason of exportation fees and taxes. But still, any normal father would rather see his car wrecked than his son/daughter hurt. No?


Why, of course ... it's just that, you know, it sounds too affectionate to my Chinese ears. I can't imagine my father saying that (in Chinese culture the father is supposed to play the "bad guy" anyway). But I can imagine grandparents saying things like these. أعز الولد ولد الولد 



Faylasoof said:


> A reference to the Biblical story, as related in the Quran, of the act Abraham was preparing for, i.e. sacrifice his son. But then the latter was “ransomed” by God with the appearance of a ram.


That's an illuminating example!


----------

